# HD2600XT - Darstellungsprobleme



## LukeP (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo!

Nachdem ich das Problem mit dem flackernden TFT (226bw) nicht ausbügeln konnte, habe ich mir nun die hd2600xt (512/AGP) zugelegt. & um vom einen zum nächsten Problem zu kommen:
auf der Windowsoberfläche läuft alles tadellos, allerdings in Spielen wie Siedler (AeK) treten teilweise massive Grafikfehler auf - mehr als Hieroglyphen sind bei der Textdarstellung nicht zu erkennen. Testweise habe ich es mit normalen ati-, dann mit omega- Treibern probiert. Selbst mit diesen AGP- Hotfix war nichts zu holen. Wobei ich immer brav deinstalliert, anschliessend Neustart & dann erst die neuen Treiber installiert habe. Nachdem ich im BIOS (phoenix award) nach Fehlerquellen geschaut habe, fiel mir auf, dass ich nur 256mb einstellen kann. Daran sollte es allerdings nicht kränkeln, vermute ich jedenfalls. MoBo- update ist schwer zu finden, da ich ein Medion OEM besitze (msi 6701)
Aus lauter Verzweiflung habe ich sogar WinXP (Pro/SP2) neu installiert & mit omega- Treibern schmiert Win schon beim Start ab. Das war überraschenderweise sogar ein Rückschritt. Die 2600er schien beim Absturz schlicht abzuschalten.

sonstige Infos: Intel 2,6GHz; 1GB ram; NT 350W; zuvor habe ich mit der 9800pro gearbeitet

Die entscheidenden Fragen sind nun: Wo hakt es? Komponenten nicht kompatibel? NT zu schwach? BIOS untauglich? Wahrscheinlich sogar GraKa defekt?

Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!! beste Grüße_Luke


----------



## AndreG (15. Februar 2008)

Hoi,

Das kann verschiedene Ursachen haben. Aber wenn du es noch nicht mal bis in Windows schaffts, dann liegt wohl eher ein Hardwarefehler vor.

Was für ein Netzteil hast du?
Hat die Graka einen eigenen Stromanschluss? Wenn ja, ist der angeschlossen?
Wurde die Graka übertaktet?
Mal nen Biosupdate gemacht?
Schonmal ne andere Graka getestet? Vll. ich das Mobo platt

Mfg Andre


----------



## LukeP (16. Februar 2008)

Mit der 9800pro lief bis auf das Flackern alles problemlos!
Die 2600xt hat einen separaten Stromanschluss - alles ordnungsgemäß angeschlossen! Die AGP- Ausführung der GraKa scheint vielen Schwierigkeiten zu bereiten. Letztlich deutet vieles darauf hin, dass es keinen 100%ig funktionierenden Treiber gibt. Das nenn ich arm. Die Geduld bis der Fehler von Seiten ATIs ausradiert wird, werd ich nicht aufbringen..


----------

